# Which wall for projector screen in new HT build?



## gatorkeith (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi all,

First ever post on HT shack, although I have been reading the posts as I'm about to embark on creating my first dedicated home theater in my new house. Very excited, but also trying to analyze all the details before I start building. My first question is 'Which wall to place the projector screen on"?

It's new construction by a planned community builder. House already has drywall in it, so any changes that I need to do I need to do after closing (in 2 months). The room it self is 17'10" x 12'2". On one of the 12 foot walls its has one window. On the other it has 2 windows. On one of the long walls is has a door (all the way to the left when viewing it from walking INTO the room). I've attached an image of the floorplan including this room and the surrounding areas. The room this will be in is labeled 'office'. (who needs an office when it can be a home theater room!!!!?  Currently I own B&W S2 602s and the matching center. I also have a veldodyne sub. 

I know the screen will go on one of the 12' walls. The question is 'which one'? To be honest the main issue I am having is around the speakers. 

If I put it on the 'two window wall' (the right wall in the picture): 
PROS
* I can use my current B&W's as L/C/R (I will need to buy sides and rears regardless)

CONS
* I don't like that you walk INTO the room into the riser and chairs. You would walk in, turn right and the screen would be over there
* Riser is not wall to wall; Less seating.
* I would 'permanently' lose 2 windows (screen would cover). A dropdown screen would in theory get rid of this issue.


If I put it on the 'one window wall' (the left wall in the picture): 
PROS:
* Feels more natural. Don't walk into the chairs, and can't see the chairs from the dining room or hallways.
* Riser can go wall to wall. 

CONS:
* This is probably why I'm writing this post.......I can't use the B&W's. The B&W's are 9" in depth. The depth I have with drywall and door jamb on the long wall with the door is 6". So It would mean I would walk INTO a speaker which isn't going to work. This then starts discussing using on wall speakers (I demo'd some Monster Audio, and I saw Axiom has some (although I have never head nor seen these). I'm not a big fan of putting L/C/R in ceiling, although I do have soffit for it.
******It would be hard to move the door down at this point to clear the 9".
****I can't really put IN wall speakers (even behind the screen) because the depth of an in wall is more than the drywall and then I hit stone exterior.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. I feel like that everything swings in the PRO column for putting the screen on the one window wall EXCEPT that I have to forego perhaps better sound. Would that be a deal breaker or are there some good 'on wall' speakers.....sound is just as important as the picture imo.

Thanks in advance to all who comment!!

Keith


----------



## davidjschenk (Jan 30, 2011)

gatorkeith said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First ever post on HT shack, although I have been reading the posts as I'm about to embark on creating my first dedicated home theater in my new house. Very excited, but also trying to analyze all the details before I start building. My first question is 'Which wall to place the projector screen on"?
> 
> ...


Hi Keith,

First, congratulations on your new home! I just recently moved into one myself, and the memory of just how much work and stress it involves is very fresh.

As for your home theater room, is there any chance you could put it in the basement instead? I ask principally because windows are the mortal enemies of successful home theater installations, especially when dealing with projector screens. Sure, you could use blackout curtains, but I speak from personal experience when I say even then you're going to have problems.

Is your basement-to-be finished, partially finished, or unfinished? If either of the first two, I'd say that's the ideal location. If, on the other hand, it needs to be upstairs in the office room, then I suppose I'd advocate a drop down screen on the wall where the two windows are, but with the proviso that you get thick and carefully installed blackout curtains for the windows.

That's just my two cents (and totally off the cuff, so there easily could much that I'm overlooking). Congrats again on the new home.

Yours,

David


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Agreed on all points. You should be able to make it work with the proper shades/blinds+curtains on the two window wall.


----------



## gatorkeith (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

David, thanks for well wishes. Sadly no basements in S Florida. So i was very excited to see this model of house where i could make a home theater.

Eclipse911t, I wasn't so concerned about covering the windows (that's the easy part)  I was really asking about for opinions on the sound......give up the B&W's or any other 'proper' loudspeaker for a better room layout (and use on wall speakers), or have a less optimum room layout and use the B&W's (or other floor standing speaker)


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Coming from someone with in-wall speakers, I still suggest keeping the boxes when possible.


----------



## davidjschenk (Jan 30, 2011)

Ohhh, I get it now. For some nutty reason, I thought you were mostly worried about the video side, Keith.

Yeah, I'm going to have to back up eclipse911t on this one. My thinking is that you try out the following test. Put Glenn Gould's 1982 version of the _Goldberg Variations_ into your player, sit the ideal distance from your B&Ws, and press play. The opening aria comes on. At that point, subvocalize to yourself this one question: "Do I really want to get rid of these?" I'm betting you'll have your answer quickly.

Yours,

David


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Being realistic how many seats do you really need?
If it is 4 or less I would put the screen on the long wall and spend the audio money on the best 5.1 system you can afford.


----------



## gatorkeith (Jun 28, 2014)

I plan for at least 6 seats (family of 4, plus a few guests like grandparents or friends, etc). I don't think screen on long wall would be good (imo) b/c the distance wall to wall is only 12 feet.

I am hearing a theme....sound, sound, sound. 

I just don't like the 'walking into the riser/chairs' layout of the room.....this would allow me to use the B&W's or any other loudspeaker. I was hoping folks here would say there are some awesome on walls just convince me it all ok 

What are the thoughts about in ceiling speakers for the L/C/R? Ones with angled tweeters. The ceilings are 9'10 but the ceiling as 6 trays in it (as shown in picture)....so the soffit in front of screen is actually a foot down (so 8'10").


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd vote against in-ceiling LCR's. When I worked AV we tried them a few times from Élan, Boston, Snell and never had any success at really getting things to lock in place. That having been said the customers were happy, but us techs/programmers were not thrilled. 

An ideal seating arrangement has a row behind and on either side of the seats so no seat is right up against a wall. I did that in my room and we are very pleased with the layout. There is a step up on either side of the riser, and a drop off in the front and rear. I put my equipment on the back of the side wall opposite the door for symmetry. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## gatorkeith (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for bearing with me and discussing this. Refreshing to talk to folks interested in this subject and not with someone trying to sell me something (ie place the room like this so I can sell you speakers).....

I've uploaded two room designs (not to scale, unfortunately, but close):

'A': This is the option that allows for the B&W bookshelf or any loudspeaker. Notice where the entrance to room is. Then notice you you walk INTO the riser (you actually would walk into a knee wall per my design; just in hopes of not seeing the chairs from the hallway outside the room). From the family room (room on top of the stairs in the floorplan pic, you can actually see straight line into the room). Notice the chairs on the top riser that they are off center (the 1st chair you get to really is the one directly in middle of screen, the other two are to the left of the screen). Same with Row 1 (F1 is the center...I know it doesn't show exactly per my drawing)

'B': This is the design that I can't use B&W's/loudspeaker but need to go to on wall or in ceiling speaker. Notice the entrance and you don't see anything from outside the room (except for a credenza (not drawn) that I might get to house the equipment). Then both sets of chairs can be centered, with a step on either side.

I think we all can agree (at least I think we could)...that option B is the better room layout. So the real question becomes do you do the better overall room layout with the sub optimum sound.......or optimum sound with a sub optimum room layout.

Thanks again!

Keith


----------



## gatorkeith (Jun 28, 2014)

Files rejected due to size...re sized and uploaded.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

How much do you like that garage verses how much do you want a bigger HT ? (just kidding....sorta)...

Real questions....
How much money do you have to spend on this ?
Are you going to do it yourself or contract it out ?
Which Velodyne do you have ?


----------



## gatorkeith (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm fine with size of Home Theater...really don't want to cut into the garage. In the same vein, it has been suggested to cut out a portion to house a rack of AV equipment...I might be open to that, but also ok with the credenza below the screen.

I have a velodyne HGS10.

Budget shouldn't be an issue in terms of which way to position the room....unless you were going somewhere with it (like if you had another 1k, then....). I'm not looking to build an all out but i will spend a decent amount imo to get a nice h.t.

I will contract this out....I'm doing the planning but will have someone(s) else do the riser build, the carpet, the wiring.....I'm good at AV hookup but will leave projector to someone else as having never done it before.


----------

